# Drawing requests



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 23, 2020)

If anyone has any drawing requests I would be glad to take them. I'm bored and I need something to do

I can also draw a picture of your rabbit if you send me a photo


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 24, 2020)

Can you draw Theo?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 24, 2020)

of course!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 24, 2020)

jsyk it'll probably take a few days


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 24, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Can you draw Theo?


what breed is theo?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 24, 2020)

He is a Mini Rex Mix ❤


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 24, 2020)

Do you have any other photos? if not it's fine


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 24, 2020)

Yeah!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks! he's so cute!


----------



## AVIE (Nov 24, 2020)

I'd love a portrait of Ruby if you end up with time.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 24, 2020)

yeah sure! just send me a picture!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 24, 2020)

Is it alright If I do this one?


----------



## AVIE (Nov 24, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 24, 2020)

It'll probably be done either later today or tomorrow


----------



## AVIE (Nov 24, 2020)

Yay!


----------



## Bunnylover14 (Nov 24, 2020)

I would love a drawing of my Bunny!!! preferably the one with a scrunchie but either one would be amazing!!!


----------



## AVIE (Nov 24, 2020)

What's her name? She's gorgeous, I love dutches! I prefer the second picture though. Maybe the scrunchie could be added?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 24, 2020)

Bunnylover14 said:


> View attachment 51673


Aww! The picture with the scrunchie is so cute! I did the scrunchie thing on Theo, but we went for the French Artist look. It didn't really work


----------



## Bunnylover14 (Nov 24, 2020)

AVIE said:


> What's her name? She's gorgeous, I love dutches! I prefer the second picture though. Maybe the scrunchie could be added?


he is actually a boy. I just decided to Put a scrunchie on him . His name is Basil.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 25, 2020)

Bunnylover14 said:


> View attachment 51673
> View attachment 51674
> 
> I would love a drawing of my Bunny!!! preferably the one with a scrunchie but either one would be amazing!!!


of course I could draw him!


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 25, 2020)

I would be really happy if you could find the time to draw my boys as well.
For some reason i can draw other rabbits but never my own boys.
Tysm in advance!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 25, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> I would be really happy if you could find the time to draw my boys as well.
> For some reason i can draw other rabbits but never my own boys.
> Tysm in advance!View attachment 51704
> View attachment 51706
> View attachment 51707


of course I can draw them! Do you have any individual pictures of them?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 25, 2020)

Bunnylover14 said:


> View attachment 51673
> View attachment 51674
> 
> I would love a drawing of my Bunny!!! preferably the one with a scrunchie but either one would be amazing!!!


what's his name?


----------



## Juste (Nov 25, 2020)

Maybe someday you would have time to draw my babies?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 25, 2020)

Juste said:


> Maybe someday you would have time to draw my babies?
> View attachment 51738
> View attachment 51739
> View attachment 51740
> ...


of course! They're all so adorable!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 25, 2020)

Juste said:


> Maybe someday you would have time to draw my babies?
> View attachment 51738
> View attachment 51739
> View attachment 51740
> ...


what are their names?


----------



## AVIE (Nov 25, 2020)

@Juste , you take such good photos... Any tips!


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Nov 25, 2020)

These bunnies are adorable!! So sweet of you to draw all these buns!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 25, 2020)

TheSketchyBunnies said:


> These bunnies are adorable!! So sweet of you to draw all these buns!


It makes me happy to see others happy


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Nov 25, 2020)

ILoveMyJerseyWooly said:


> It makes me happy to see others happy


Your so sweet!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 25, 2020)

TheSketchyBunnies said:


> Your so sweet!


thank you!


----------



## Juste (Nov 25, 2020)

ILoveMyJerseyWooly said:


> what are their names?


Thank you! Lionhead girl is Diva, and rex boy is Floki☺


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 25, 2020)

Juste said:


> Thank you! Lionhead girl is Diva, and rex boy is Floki☺


Those names are so cute!


----------



## Juste (Nov 25, 2020)

AVIE said:


> @Juste , you take such good photos... Any tips!


Treats and a lot of pictures, from which only few comes out good


----------



## kaleehill (Nov 26, 2020)

ILoveMyJerseyWooly said:


> If anyone has any drawing requests I would be glad to take them. I'm bored and I need something to do
> 
> I can also draw a picture of your rabbit if you send me a photo


If you have the time this is my little boy Tad, but I see you have a bunch of requests so no worries if you can’t! Cant wait to see the results of everyone’s


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 26, 2020)

Of course, He's so cute!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 26, 2020)

starting next Monday, I'll be able to draw rabbits more often. I've just been kinda busy this week.
I can still take requests, I'll just be able to do more next week


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Nov 26, 2020)

If it’s alright would you mind doing my rabbit? His name is Lincoln. He is a lionhead mix. Let me know if you would like more angles or anything if you are able to draw him.

Pick whichever picture you would like! And let me know if these won’t work.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 26, 2020)

they'll work. He's super cute by the way!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 26, 2020)

here's all the drawing I've done so far, I'm still working on my other drawings


----------



## raven123 (Nov 27, 2020)

I’d love if you could do my girls!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 27, 2020)

of course! They're super cute!
What are their names?


----------



## raven123 (Nov 27, 2020)

ILoveMyJerseyWooly said:


> of course! They're super cute!
> What are their names?


The chocolate Holland lop is Hermione. The blue polish bun is Skylar.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 27, 2020)

raven123 said:


> The chocolate Holland lop is Hermione. The blue polish bun is Skylar.


I love those names!


----------



## raven123 (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 27, 2020)

you're welcome!


----------



## Hermelin (Nov 27, 2020)

Could you draw Odin, you can do whatever you want with the picture and go wild if you want


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 30, 2020)

Aww Odin looks absolutely adorable! I bet he's got the personality to match up to his costume, too!


----------



## Hermelin (Nov 30, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> Aww Odin looks absolutely adorable! I bet he's got the personality to match up to his costume, too!



He better fit in an angle outfit than a fallen one, but he got the gluttony behavior. So his greed for food maybe make him a little food devil


----------

